# In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I'll never forget my once in a lifetime encounter with Jason Dahl, Captain of United Airlines Flight 93. I had a 1998 Porsche 993 C4S for sale and that he was interested in buying. He called me the morning of September 10th, 2001 and set an appointment for later that afternoon. After viewing the car and some idle chit-chat he handed me his business card and told me "I'll be out of town for few days, I'll call you when I return" 
I was in complete shock (as we all were) by what I saw on the television the next morning as I got ready for work, not knowing that Jason had given his life to save others...I can only imagine what it is like to have lost a loved one that fateful day but I am grateful for having met such a courageous person, even if for just a brief moment in time. Jason's business card has never left my office since










_Modified by GTurboI at 10:03 AM 9-11-2007_


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (GTurboI)*

i have to admit that i had to google his name








RIP
bill


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (jebglx)*

i did too... 

RIP


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_i have to admit that i had to google his name








RIP
bill

Sorry, I forgot to mention which plane he was piloting.


----------



## ALM_DNB (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (GTurboI)*

That is an incredibly story. Just the thought of being in your situation made me feel a huge blow to the chest.
I can't imagine what it must have felt like when you realized he had been piloting the plane.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (ALM_DNB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALM_DNB* »_That is an incredibly story. Just the thought of being in your situation made me feel a huge blow to the chest.
I can't imagine what it must have felt like when you realized he had been piloting the plane.


The world really is a small fkucin place.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (pfunkn87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfunkn87* »_

The world really is a small fkucin place.

Definitely too small for some...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (GTurboI)*









RIP


----------



## BMW_330Ci_Kid (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: In honor of a hero...Jason Dahl (AbtSportsline)*

A world class hero and a Porsche enthusiast.
That's my kinda guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

